# Whimpering Rat Like A Dog!



## LadyGodiva35 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have heard one of my rats whimper two nights in a row. The first time I heard squeaking so turned on the lights because I was in bed and saw both rats next to the food bowl. The next night I heard them fighting and I shouted for them to stop. Hoping that my voice would tear them apart from each other. I heard that same whimpering so I got out of bed and turned on the lights. My dumbo rat was on the first level next to their igloo house whimpering while the white rat sort of gave him the stare down. (Usually white rat starts the fights and finishes them.) My dumbo was kind of stiff and didn't dare move so I opened the cage but he just stayed there and my white rat went up to the 3rd level to sleep. After about 10 minutes they decided to become friends again.

I have never heard him whimpering like that. I've had them for four months so it kind of startled me. It sounds exactly like a new born puppy who doesn't want to be left alone! Is it anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They whimper/squeak to let the other rat know when fights get a bit too rough and they're scared/getting hurt. It's the same reason why we recommend eeping sharply at them when they bite us.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I have a white rat that whimpers, there is some suggestion that rats who make that kind of sound may have respiratory issues, I can't disprove this as my whimpering rat does indeed have a URI... for me, the jury is still out on whether or not whimpering is part of a rat's vocabulary (or a signifier of illness) but it's worth being aware, watch out for other signs of a URI.


----------



## LadyGodiva35 (Nov 25, 2011)

My whimpering rat does indeed have respiratory issues also.


----------

